# Bearded dragon not eating his greens



## the new be (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey I brought a bearded dragon over a week ago, he is eating locus and worms fine but I can't get him to eat any greens, I put fresh stuff down every day but he don't seem to be eat any off it, Ive tried lettuce cabbage carrot parsnip grapes mixed leafs and he ain't had anything yet I've even been counting how much I put in just so I can check if he is eating he seems to be happy enough and going to the toilet regular. Could you tell me something they love just so I can get him to eat something.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

the new be said:


> Hey I brought a bearded dragon over a week ago, he is eating locus and worms fine but I can't get him to eat any greens, I put fresh stuff down every day but he don't seem to be eat any off it, Ive tried lettuce cabbage carrot parsnip grapes mixed leafs and he ain't had anything yet I've even been counting how much I put in just so I can check if he is eating he seems to be happy enough and going to the toilet regular. Could you tell me something they love just so I can get him to eat something.


 
How old is he ?

This could be for a number of reasons, 

Food cut to big ?
Not enough UVB or Heat what are your temps / UVB setup ?


How many Locusts are you feeding and how often. It might be that he is eating two many locust / worms so dont want his veg but this will depend on age. 

Some eat more than others, but I would avoid feeding Lettuce not really nutitional for them, switch to spring greens instead you can get this from most supermarkets and much better for him. 

Check out the sticky at the top of this forum on Beardie food charts.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

It's quite common that beardies turn their nose up at veg. Try throwing a handful of worms into the bowl so they get a mouthful whilst grabbing at livefood.


----------



## the new be (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok thanks he is 2yrs old hmm temp in viv is about 98. Yeh I will pop some worms in his veg he goes mad for them so that mite just work thank you.and will get some spring greens


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I would try decreasing the amount of insects you feed to your beardie and keep trying with a wide range of veg. Mine go mad for watercress and salad cress, and they apparently go for brightly coloured foods, so try grating carrot or squash and (if you can get them yet) dandelions (leaves and flowers). The bulk of bearded dragon diet is veg anyway, so you don't want to be giving them too much protein and fat from insects and other animals. 

I got a rescue beardie about 18 months ago - he'd been abandoned in an empty flat - and he was fussy with veg at first. After a while, he started eating veg though. As Diamondback commented, check your temps - he may be a bit cool. I wouldn't go mad with the fruit either as it can upset their guts. I offer my beardies grapes, apple and banana on occasion but generally they get greens, dandelions and other veg. Try them on chicory too, goes down well. It's like kids - they'll eat loads of foods that they shouldn't, and refuse to eat greens!! Persevere, he'll eat eventually. 

Hope this helps. 

PS: I would advise on boiling the dandelions first, and then cooling them under the tap, just in case there's any potentially dodgy stuff on them (parasites, chemicals, cat p**s etc!)


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

the new be said:


> Ok thanks he is 2yrs old hmm temp in viv is about 98. Yeh I will pop some worms in his veg he goes mad for them so that mite just work thank you.and will get some spring greens


At 2 years old as alasse12 said he should be eating only a few insects a week. I have two beardies at this age and I only feed them 5 locusts each a week. 

A beardie will eat insects over veg if offered a choice or at least this is what I have found. 

Bright coloured foods do attract them, the orange colour of butternut squash grated works well as does yellow or red bell peppers, but not to much of them. A bit of papaya or mango adds sweetness which they also like, but the main diet should be greens dandelion and spring greens, cress even pea shoots. 

Cut down on the live food and they will soon start eating the veg alternative.


----------



## the new be (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok thanks that helps a lot yeh I defiantly think I have been giving him to many locus then, the shop told me to give him some every couple of days therefore I have been so he is having way to many insects thanks a lot for the help Leigh


----------

